# Rollfast And Hawthorne Balloon Tank Bikes



## Jay81 (Sep 18, 2016)

Picked up these two from the Royal Oak MI swap today, both from the same seller. He thought the Hawthorne was around a 1941, and he thought the Rollfast was prewar also, but I think its post war as it has forward facing dropouts (thinking mid to late 40's but not sure) Would appreciate if anyone can help with the years these were built. The Rollfast has 291316 stamped on the seat tube, not sure if its the serial or model number. I haven't had a chance to look for any other numbers yet. I know the rear reflector on the Rollfast is upside down, I'll be fixing that.
Here is the Rollfast:



 

 

 

 

 

 



Here's the Hawthorne


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats on the 2 bikes. I was looking at the Rollfast as well. I'm not sure, but they both may be postwar. My 54 Huffy has the same style dropouts as the Hawthorne. Like I said though, not sure.


----------



## Rambler (Sep 18, 2016)

The Hawthorne is definitely 1940-41 era. I'm leaning mostly toward 1941 from what I see in the catalog. According to my catalog it appears Hawthorne after the war began using a single larger spring on the fork rather than the smaller dual springs your bike has so definitely pre-war.

I can't be of much help on the Rollfast however noticed that I have the exact same handle bar neck still new in the box. Says "Rollfast rustless aluminum with steel built in handlebar clamp slip-proof" Once someone identifies the year of your Rollfast I'll know the year of the handle bar neck.


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 18, 2016)

You can try here for help on the Rollfast ID:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1679400678938173/


----------



## Stickley (Sep 18, 2016)

Congrats ! I think you got a couple of gems !


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 18, 2016)

Rollfast is definitely postwar. Forward facing dropouts, stem, headlight. Probably late 40's.


----------



## Barto (Sep 19, 2016)

Super nice finds, guess you brought your checkbook to the swap!   I have a Rollfast, it's my fav and main rider, love the badge and overall look of the bike.  Over the summer I bought a late 30's Hawthorne fastback, course you just can't beat that look!...the only reason I would part with the Hawthorne would be to buy a Colson fastback with Tank, Turkey Wing chain guard and Rack......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 19, 2016)

Hawthorne is postwar with the rear shape and the barrel spring shockmaster fork.
Still, good original tank bikes.
Chris


----------



## jkent (Sep 19, 2016)

I agree, The fork is a dead give-away onthe Hawthorne being postwar.
Jkent


----------



## Rambler (Sep 19, 2016)

I personally have a tough time believing the Hawthorne is post-war. I don't consider myself an expert on Hawthorne but I did own a 1941 Western Flyer built by Cleveland Welding and this Hawthorne has all the same characteristics; gracefully curved rear seat and chain stays as well as fender braces, the winged chain guard, gill tank, luggage rack, etc. Looking through the 1940-41 Hawthorne catalogs these characteristics seem prevalent for those pre-war years. Post-war Hawthorne catalog photos show none of these characteristics. Frame, fender braces are straight, tanks, chain guards, luggage rack, even name plate all look nothing like the Hawthorne in the above photo. If someone has a post-war Hawthorne catalog showing the bike above I would be truly surprised.


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm no expert- but I have a fairly similar Hawthorne. On mine the grips and seat aren't original obviously but otherwise I think it is. I'm pretty confident mine is a 1950 model.

EDIT- I'm sorry for some reason I can't post a photo right now. I will try again in the morning.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 19, 2016)

Rambler said:


> I personally have a tough time believing the Hawthorne is post-war. I don't consider myself an expert on Hawthorne but I did own a 1941 Western Flyer built by Cleveland Welding and this Hawthorne has all the same characteristics; gracefully curved rear seat and chain stays as well as fender braces, the winged chain guard, gill tank, luggage rack, etc. Looking through the 1940-41 Hawthorne catalogs these characteristics seem prevalent for those pre-war years. Post-war Hawthorne catalog photos show none of these characteristics. Frame, fender braces are straight, tanks, chain guards, luggage rack, even name plate all look nothing like the Hawthorne in the above photo. If someone has a post-war Hawthorne catalog showing the bike above I would be truly surprised.



Isn't the rear chainguard mount postwar? Not an expert here either, but I remember reading somewhere here about that. Springer style looks post as well.


----------



## Jay81 (Sep 29, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> You can try here for help on the Rollfast i.d.:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1679400678938173/



Thanks, I joined that group, and found out the Rollfast is a 1948. The jury is still out on the Hawthorne.
I haven't touched the Hawthorne yet, but I got the Rollfast cleaned up the other day, and installed new tires today. Here's a couple pics of what it looks like now. When cleaning it up, I removed the rear reflector to turn it around because someone had installed it upside down. That's when I discovered the cool Rollfast decal on the rear fender that had been covered by the upside down reflector (see last pic)


----------



## Evans200 (Sep 29, 2016)

That cleaned up nice! Looks good with those tires. What were they thinking when they installed the reflector upside down hiding that beautiful decal? I hope it rides as good as it looks!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm leaning postwar on both.  I had the same Hawthorne and I think it was a 46 model.   Either way, great looking bike.


----------



## Boris (Sep 30, 2016)

Regarding the Hawthorne. No dropstand tangs on frame = postwar. For more definitive dating, post serial number along with any markings like a small "w" inside a large "C" off to the right


----------



## szathmarig (Oct 8, 2016)

Hawthorne is 46-48


----------



## Jay81 (Dec 24, 2016)

Dave Marko said:


> Regarding the Hawthorne. No dropstand tangs on frame = postwar. For more definitive dating, post serial number along with any markings like a small "w" inside a large "C" off to the right



I finally got around to looking for the serial number. F57934, with a small w inside a large C to the far right. It also has what appears to be a small letter "s" in between the serial numbers and the Cw.


----------



## Boris (Dec 24, 2016)

I'm gonna' say 1948.


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 24, 2016)

Something really great about the build and paintwork on these Hawthornes. Simple straightforward paisley/flame/airfoil shapes are all pretty ahead of their time.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 25, 2016)

Jay81 said:


> Picked up these two from the Royal Oak MI swap today, both from the same seller. He thought the Hawthorne was around a 1941, and he thought the Rollfast was prewar also, but I think its post war as it has forward facing dropouts (thinking mid to late 40's but not sure) Would appreciate if anyone can help with the years these were built. The Rollfast has 291316 stamped on the seat tube, not sure if its the serial or model number. I haven't had a chance to look for any other numbers yet. I know the rear reflector on the Rollfast is upside down, I'll be fixing that.
> Here is the Rollfast:
> View attachment 361349 View attachment 361350 View attachment 361351 View attachment 361352 View attachment 361353 View attachment 361354 View attachment 361355
> 
> ...



Nice rides indeed I love those Hawthorne's but the colors on that Rollfast are sweet.


----------

